# Leave-In Conditioner and Greasy Head



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Can you give me names of some good leave-in conditioners and how to use them to keep a silky coat? I've been giving Chloe baths every week with John Paul's Whitening Shampoo and the Oatmeal Conditioner. Her hair isn't silky from using it on the body, but she's clean. I'm going to try Garnier conditioner on her this week, but I'd like to also find a leave in to use after baths and inbetween for brushing.

I use Spa Lavish Shampoo on her head, around the eyes and mustache. She looks great and fluffy for a few days, but then her head/ears/face look greasy. Any ideas?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The John Paul shampoo/cond. doesn't work well with Perri's coat either, but I have read good reviews on here about their detangler.
About the ears, first try just using the spa lavish on her face and moustache - that's the only place I use it on Perri so I wonder if that could be contributing. Perri's ears are always greasy looking too because he has very fine and thin hair on his ears for some reason. I always wash his ears twice, and use either a clarifying shampoo or the CC white on white (since it's so drying) for the first wash and then the CC thick n' thicker for the second. The thick n' thicker does not work at all, I just use it as something for that second wash. Also, don't use any conditioners on those areas. In between baths you can brush some cornstarch into the ear hair. But even with all this his ears still look limp and greasy so good luck to you LOL!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 30 2008, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598767


> The John Paul shampoo/cond. doesn't work well with Perri's coat either, but I have read good reviews on here about their detangler.
> About the ears, first try just using the spa lavish on her face and moustache - that's the only place I use it on Perri so I wonder if that could be contributing. Perri's ears are always greasy looking too because he has very fine and thin hair on his ears for some reason. I always wash his ears twice, and use either a clarifying shampoo or the CC white on white (since it's so drying) for the first wash and then the CC thick n' thicker for the second. The thick n' thicker does not work at all, I just use it as something for that second wash. Also, don't use any conditioners on those areas. In between baths you can brush some cornstarch into the ear hair. But even with all this his ears still look limp and greasy so good luck to you LOL![/B]


Excuse me!? You can not be speaking about Prince Perri... no way, no how, he's perfect. B) 

Wookie has "dry" hair and Glory Girl has the more greasy hair... what's a Mommie to do?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I use the Garnier conditioner but I do not put it on his head. Learned with my last Maltese that the first thing to look "greasy" were the ears and topknot. I don't want that look, so I just skip the conditoner in those areas. I do put a little bit in the beard as Midis has a great knack for getting tangled up there, requiring a few facial washes a week, so it doesn't get greasy with all that going on.

Cyndi


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha, yes, the Prince with the greasy ears. He is happily oblivious though, as his subjects wouldn't dare say a thing.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Human baby shampoo is very drying. You might try using that on the head instead. Do condition those areas after. Be sure you are rinsing well.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I use Plush Puppy (an australian product) - use the herbal whitening shampoo and the silk conditioner. They are brilliant. They also have a gorgeous mousse calle Reviva Coat which make them smell heavenly. I would recommend giving them a try.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

The best IMO for leave in Condtioner and daily use is Ice on Ice by CC. Clifford's coat has gotten much more silky since I've been use it. I like whole CC line, and would recommend trying that. Also, you should only use a whiting shampoo once a month and not once a week. That could be what is drying her coat out.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

I would like to know what to do for tear stains ! I see all the pics y'all post and dont see to much facial staining. Can I use angel eyes on Toby ? He is only about 5 months. If not that can anyone recommend something.  we would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Jul 1 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599152


> I would like to know what to do for tear stains ! I see all the pics y'all post and dont see to much facial staining. Can I use angel eyes on Toby ? He is only about 5 months. If not that can anyone recommend something.  we would greatly appreciate it.[/B]


I am doing a couple of different things to help with the tear staining. I wash the face daily with the spa lavish facial scrub (from LuvMyFurbaby.com). I also use the eye envy powder to help keep the face dry (you can also use corn starch, just helps keep the face dry). And I put apple cidar vinegar in the drinking water (the acidity helps kill the bacteria that causes the staining, it is also supposed to help the digestive tract.) Max had horrible tear staining, and it is looking sooooo much better since I started doing those 3 things. I would not use the angel eyes until Toby is completely done teething, it can cause stains on the adult teeth.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tylan (angel eyes) does NOT stain adult teeth. That is tetracycline. 

Teething is often the cause of staining...so you might just wait it out another month and have all the remaining baby teeth pulled when he is neutered and see if he still stains after tht.


----------



## katie's mom (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Jul 1 2008, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599152


> I would like to know what to do for tear stains ! I see all the pics y'all post and dont see to much facial staining. Can I use angel eyes on Toby ? He is only about 5 months. If not that can anyone recommend something.  we would greatly appreciate it.[/B]


Hi , my Katie is 7 months now, and i've used Angel eyes, also my Bichon ,(6 yr.) My vet recomends it , she sells it. It works very good, Make sure to follow instructions, It's better than anything I've used. Good luck Katie's Mom.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I LOVE John Paul Pet's Instant Detangler for a leave in conditioner. It doesn't leave a build up or make the fur greasy. I use it every day when I comb and brush them.

As far as Angel Eyes and the antibiotic Tylan, which is in it, it *can* stain and damage undeveloped permanant teeth. That is why it is best to wait until the permanant teeth are fully developed and erupted. I *WISH* someone had told me that when my Zoe was a puppy. She has some discolored permanant teeth that my vet says are fine, most likely from the Tylan when she was a puppy.

I'm really not an advocate of Angel Eyes. I think if it's used like a prescription antibiotic, a 10-14 day course, then give the baby some Probiotics to build up the good bacteria that the Tylan, like any antibiotic, kills off is ok. But to give it daily for the life of the baby is something I really question. Studies have shown that Tylan raises the ALT & AST levels which tells me it stresses the liver. Also, there is more and more drug resistant strains of bacteria now that I really wonder if it's wise to give an antibiotic so frequently. Also, by using Angel Eyes, I fear that it will prevent the true reason behind excessive tearing from being discovered. I really recommend seeing a vet opthamologist to find out if there is a medical reason first. It could be allergies as well.


----------

